# Best Bandsaw ???



## Pipes (Jul 2, 2006)

what in your folks opinion is the BEST bandsaw for under 500 bucks ??? 




http://affordablepipes.com/

http://affordablepipes.com/the_pen_stop.htm


----------



## Dario (Jul 2, 2006)

I heard rave reviews for Grizzly G0555 $425.00 + $65.00 shipping


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 3, 2006)

I have the G0580 and am very happy with it. But the G0550 is the king for the money.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I heard rave reviews for Grizzly G0555 $425.00 + $65.00 shipping



Add a big rave review for the Grizzly GO555.  I have a Timberwolf blade on mine and it does everything I ask of it.  Mini gloat, the Muncy, PA store is 15 minutes from my house!![8D]


----------



## angboy (Jul 3, 2006)

Somehow I just knew the Grizzly would end up being recommended by many people! So I'll add my endorsement. I choe it largely based on what I read about it here and how happy everyone here seemed to be with it, and you can add me to the fan club. Two thumbs up- I'd give it more, but that's all I have... []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine is the G0555. Was, and is, for the money best value anywhere. Equivalent in a Delta or Jet, with all features will be in the $1000.00 to $1400.00 range.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2006)

I have to ditto the GO555. I asked this same question a little over a year ago and got the same answer. the saw now stands in my shop. I would do it again without a seconds hesitation. I got the riser block kit and a 3/4 inch blade so I blew your $500 barrier away. It woudl still be worth it just the way it comes no extras.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 3, 2006)

Sale price is $484.25, including freight


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I have to ditto the GO555. I asked this same question a little over a year ago and got the same answer. the saw now stands in my shop. I would do it again without a seconds hesitation. I got the riser block kit and a 3/4 inch blade so I blew your $500 barrier away. It woudl still be worth it just the way it comes no extras.



Daniel, I don't have the riser block. A couple questions based on your experience with it. How well does it handle 12" hard-hardwoods? Do you shift to the slower speed when cutting really thick hard stuff?


----------



## Dario (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Mine is the G0555. Was, and is, for the money best value anywhere. Equivalent in a Delta or Jet, with all features will be in the $1000.00 to $1400.00 range.



Though I think  highly of the GO555, I won't rank it up with the $1,000.00 bandsaws []

I am saving for either of these...(all I can buy for less than $1,250.00 delivered). I'll most likely go with G0513X [^]

http://www.grizzly.com/products/item.aspx?itemnumber=G0513X
http://www.shopfox.biz/w1729
http://www.toolseeker.com/WdWkMac/Bandsaw/10-345.asp?var1=10-345
http://www.toolseeker.com/WdWkMac/Bandsaw/BW-17WBS.asp?var1=BW-17WBS


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a Ridgid and a Hitachi.  The Hitachi is great for detailed work.  I did not like the fence with the Ridgid and added
a Kreg bandsaw fence and it made all the difference in the world.
I am saving up for a Laguna, some day []


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2006)

> Daniel, I don't have the riser block. A couple questions based on your experience with it. How well does it handle 12" hard-hardwoods? Do you shift to the slower speed when cutting really thick hard stuff?


Frank,
 one of the first things I did was cut a bunch of old hardened 4X6 lumber with it. it went through it like a hot knife through butter with the 3/4 inch blade. it will go all the way up to 12" thick but the specs on the blade don't go that high. the problems start with the blade as well. Old dirty wood dulled it pretty quickly so I have to take it off and sharpen it. now it wants to wander to the left when cutting even a pen blank. my nephew was using it when I was not around and actually got the blade pushed to the side of the bearing in back of the blade, it destroyed the bearing in short order but the saw was still turning. it is the only time it ever bogged down at all. I could barely get the blade back out and was amazed that the it could move at all. I had it set on low speed because that's the way I got it when it was shipped. the saw has more than enough power for a 12" thick cut even in dry hard wood. finding a blade that is recommended for that is anouther story. I think the 3/4 Timberwolf can do it but they say it is only for up to 8" or something like that.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, Daniel. I use the Timberwolf 3/4"X4 tpi for resawing. When cutting up to 6" osage orange, I do have to feed slower. I am using the high-speed wheel setting. For several months I cut a lot of the OO and it dulled the blade. I also cut a lot of red cedar. Suffolk advised that, even though the cedar is soft it has an abrasive quality that dulls. When my blade started drifting is when I decided that it had gone dull. I think we need to keep in mind that as nice a tool as the G0555 is, it is not a timber mill. For serious resawing, we would need to get one of those humongous serious suckers, for big bucks.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 3, 2006)

I need to try Timberwolf, I am using Lenox Bi-metal, and find myself
changing blades after every 150 cuts or so.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huntersilver_
> <br />I need to try Timberwolf, I am using Lenox Bi-metal, and find myself
> changing blades after every 150 cuts or so.



On Sawmill Creek, there is a strong preference for Tri-Master bandsaw blades. Worth a check-out.
http://www.kci2.com/st_main.html?p_catid=10005


----------



## kf4knf (Jul 11, 2006)

This might sound cheap but check out your local pawn shops.  I found a delta benchtop model for $50.  The thing is nearly new!  I love it!  I has paid for itself when I rip wood.  []


----------



## reed43 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the Jet 18 inch, It is not in the $500.00 range,but it will cut 10 inches.But to get to my point I use the Lenox 1 inch carbide tiped blade and it cuts a lot of ironwood before dulling.I get mine from Oregon Industrial.This is the same blade they use at Berea Hardwoods.   Reed


----------



## jscola (Jul 11, 2006)

Wood Craft sells the Jet & Rikon. The jet 14" is a nice band saw I'm not sure of the prices. I have a old Rockwell (Delta) . It's built better than the new ones. Haave you looked into used ones?  Joe


----------



## jscola (Jul 11, 2006)

I just went to Lowes & they have the Delta open stand 14" band saw for $399.00


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

If they still sold the Riser Block kit, I'd say the HF VS model (# ends in 208 and on sale now for about $240 IIRC). Were I to buy another BS today, I'd get the 16" Fisch. It has a 12" resaw capability (among other things) and was only about $800 last I checked. BTW, that's the same as the 18" Rikon.


----------



## danwcooper (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> Though I think  highly of the GO555, I won't rank it up with the $1,000.00 bandsaws []
> 
> ...



Dario:

I recently picked up a Shop Fox 1729 for $776 on eBay from Bibb Tool out of Georgia.  With shipping, three additional blades and the mobile base it came to a little less than $1,000.  I thought this was a great deal for a really terrific 19" bandsaw.  If you have a chance to pick up this saw, you'll be really happy!  I've processed logs weighing several hundred pounds right up to 18" thick with a 1.25" blade on it. I've also cut 1" circles with a 1/4 inch blade, it performs like you can't believe.

I actually ordered the new 17" Grizzly first off their website.  They sent me an email two days later saying that it would be 3.5 MONTHS before they expected to have them in stock.  Nothing on the website said anything about the saw being just a gleam in their eyes.  That's when I decided to bid on a couple of eBay auctions.  I'm glad I did.  The guys at Bibb Tool were great to work with as well.

If the budget is $500 then I'd look at the small Shop Fox.  I've seen these saws new on eBay for $400 - $500 as well.  Nothing against the Grizzly, never had one.

Dan Cooper


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jul 13, 2006)

Not sure of the US current price but I have the 14" Jet with the riser block and love it.  I have upgraded the blade and resaw up to about 8" quite regularly with absolutely no problem.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 15, 2006)

I guess the old Visa card is gona get a bigger hit to get a good one o well thats life []500 was a dream LOL ...Looks like about 1K maybe a tad less duno what one YET thou ERRRR Iam looking around for a old used one like I have at the lake ! OLD Craftsman duno who made it back in the 60's My dad bought it !! I got a cheap delta here at home I think I paid 199 bucks or less a few yrs ago at Lowes !!





http://affordablepipes.com/






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## bca1313 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dario...the bibb tool sales out of georgia on ebay was one of the places I was trying to remember when we talked the other day.

Here is the link to the items they are selling  

http://stores.ebay.com/Bibb-Tool-And-Cutter


----------



## bonsaibill (Jul 17, 2006)

This weekend I was cruising the local Home Depot and the Ryobi 10" Bandsaw caught my eye (bs1001 sv).  

They were out of stock so I ended up with the display model.  It was already put together and I got it for 10% off.

So far I really like this little guy.  It only has a cutting capacity of four inches, but I have resawed a four inch chunk of black walnut to .04" thick slices.

It is super quite and has a built in dust collector.  So far so good!!


----------

